# New guy from NC



## leper65 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello all,
New guy checking in from NC. Just bought my first smoker yesterday, a Masterbuilt MDS 230S Dual Fuel Smoker from HD for $89. I've never smoked anything before so this should be fun! Hope to get it seasoned this week and smoke some chicken or a pork loin this weekend. I've looked through several threads on this smoker already, but any and all tips and tricks would be appreciated.

Steve


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome aboard Steve and congratulations on the new smoker.

Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Feb 4, 2019)

welcome to the forum.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 357mag (Feb 4, 2019)

leper65 said:


> Hello all,
> New guy checking in from NC. Just bought my first smoker yesterday, a Masterbuilt MDS 230S Dual Fuel Smoker from HD for $89. I've never smoked anything before so this should be fun! Hope to get it seasoned this week and smoke some chicken or a pork loin this weekend. I've looked through several threads on this smoker already, but any and all tips and tricks would be appreciated.
> 
> Steve


Welcome I too am from NC and I started with a smoker very similar to yours. if I were you I would get a Boston Butt and smoke the heck out of it. Pork is very forgiving and hard to screw up. Give yourself plenty of time it has been my experience that a Boston butt takes longer per pound to cook than  the same amount of Brisket. Enjoy the experience. Ordinary cooking is a task but Smoking meat is an experience to be savored and enjoyed. Share with close friends There is no better way to spend a day Smoking a good piece of meat and sharing it with friends. I have smoked meat for my wife and I to eat but it just tastes better when you share it with a group of close friends.


----------



## BoilerBBQ (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome from Garner. Pork tenderloin can dry out easily, so you might not want to start with that. A whole chicken is a pretty easy smoke. The skin can be tricky to perfect, but you have to start somewhere. I 2nd the pork butt as being forgiving and also one of my favorite smokes.


----------



## hb99 (Feb 4, 2019)

Welcome to the world of smoking.

Read your profile.  Are you at Pope AFB?


----------



## leper65 (Feb 5, 2019)

No, I work on Seymour Johnson AFB in Goldsboro.


----------



## leper65 (Feb 5, 2019)

BoilerBBQ said:


> Welcome from Garner. Pork tenderloin can dry out easily, so you might not want to start with that. A whole chicken is a pretty easy smoke. The skin can be tricky to perfect, but you have to start somewhere. I 2nd the pork butt as being forgiving and also one of my favorite smokes.



Easy is what I'm looking to start with, a whole Chicken sounds like just the ticket. Thanks!


----------



## LanceR (Feb 5, 2019)

Mark your calendar.......


https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/8th-annual-smf-nc-gathering-may-17-18-and-19th.283746/


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board. Lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info just for the asking.
By the way we like photos of your work.

Warren


----------



## pokernut (Feb 5, 2019)

Welcome neighbor!
You are going to love this place!


Ken


----------



## hb99 (Feb 5, 2019)

leper65 said:


> No, I work on Seymour Johnson AFB in Goldsboro.



I asked because you had ATC in your profile.  I did 3 tours at Ft. Bragg (1973-74, 1979-80, 1997-99).


----------



## banderson7474 (Feb 5, 2019)

It's funny b/c I think chicken was one of the more harder for me to figure out.  I feel brining is a must for poultry.  Also upping the temp. 

I'm with the others on a pork butt, or if you are looking for something quicker, a rack of ribs.


----------



## leper65 (Feb 5, 2019)

hb99 said:


> I asked because you had ATC in your profile.  I did 3 tours at Ft. Bragg (1973-74, 1979-80, 1997-99).


Ahh, I've been here 26 years in April. Thought we'd be here 1 year then I'd get out. Ended up doing 14+ years here active duty, then retired. They hired me back on as a civilian and now I have 8 years until I retire here...again :)


----------



## hb99 (Feb 5, 2019)

leper65 said:


> Ahh, I've been here 26 years in April. Thought we'd be here 1 year then I'd get out. Ended up doing 14+ years here active duty, then retired. They hired me back on as a civilian and now I have 8 years until I retire here...again :)



I hear you.  I did 7 years active Army and 30 years Civil Service.  I retired in 2010 at 55.


----------



## big dawg nc (Feb 10, 2019)

leper65 said:


> Easy is what I'm looking to start with, a whole Chicken sounds like just the ticket. Thanks!



First, another NC Welcome.

Chicken can be a little tricky.  You'll definitely need to get the temps up to around 350º for some time unless you're just going to pull the meat for sandwiches.  Otherwise the skin will be rubbery.





BD


----------



## gary s (Feb 12, 2019)

*Good Morning and Welcome from a Sunny and Cool East Texas

Gary*


----------

